# This Was For Me: It Felt Good



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

It feels very much like closure to me. This is the entire note I emailed my ex and it felt really good:

"Can we not be friends? Can we not put the past behind? Yes, we did awful things to each other but isn't it better to forgive and put that to rest? 

Life is so short and we did have our moments. Is this not enough to make peace?"

I truly doubt I will hear back but that was not why I wrote it. It was making amends and I have relief. No harsh words, please.

No fingerpointing, no recriminations. I think this brought me the closure I was looking for. It may not sound like it, but for some reason it has.


----------

